#ubuntu-centroamerica 2010-11-15
<luigicrc> hola a todos
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2010-11-16
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<richie1711> as
<richie1711> alguien podria ayudarme a poner la ip estatica en ubuntu
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2010-11-17
<chiyjin> hola, algunos conocen algun cheat engine o parecido parar linux
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2010-11-19
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2010-11-20
 * hiko_hitokiri is back (gone 06:40:37)
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-11-14
<locodir-user> eo?
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-11-15
<leogg> elopio, cuando tengas un par de minutos me haces ping
<elopio> ping leogg
<elopio> nada mas estoy un poco dormido :)
<leogg> elopio, eso es lo malo de tomar en dia de semana :)
<elopio> leogg, ojalá fuera por eso...
<leogg> elopio, queria preguntarte quien está a cargo de ubuntu-cr?
<elopio> leogg, pues yo.
<leogg> elopio, la cosa es que hoy se lanza un nuevo proyecto llamado loco twinning
<leogg> o algo parecido
<leogg> la idea es juntar a dos locos
<leogg> uno aprobado con otro que no es
<leogg> para compartir experiencias
<leogg> elopio, a mi me pidieron que propusiera a dos
<leogg> y propuse ubuntu-ni con ubuntu-cr
<elopio> leogg, excelente.
<leogg> elopio, no se exactamente como se va a llevar a cabo el proyecto
<leogg> pero para que estés al tanto
<elopio> ustedes solo manden cargamentos de flor de caña, es lo que más nos hace falta :)
<leogg> elopio, creo que en la reunión de hoy del loco council se va a anunciar eso
<leogg> jajajaja
<leogg> elopio, me gusta como pensas :)
<elopio> leogg, no, en serio, está muy bien, y nos puede ayudar muchísimo.
<elopio> gracias.
<leogg> elopio, ya hablé con los que están a cargo de ubuntu-ni, ahí les mando un correo más tarde con lo que hablamos
<elopio> pura vida.
<leogg> elopio, dale! ahí te mando un cafecito para el desvelo! :)
<elopio> :D
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-11-16
<elfisico> mi gente necesito ayuda
